
Effective .emacs - nickb
http://a-nickels-worth.blogspot.com/2007/11/effective-emacs.html
======
bayareaguy
My .emacs has been more or less the same for the past 10 years. The 4 most
critical lines are these:

    
    
     (global-set-key "\C-h"     'delete-backward-char)
     (global-set-key "\M-^"     'query-replace-regexp)
     (global-set-key "\C-x:"    'goto-line)
     (global-set-key "\C-x\C-e" 'compile)

